# rolling in his own pee!



## locothehuskypup (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi. I have an 8 week old Siberian husky x Akita puppy and when he is playful he often runs onto his doggy mat and rolls round in his own pee. Is this a normal thing for him to do? He gets his needles tomorrow so he well be doing his business outside from then so it won't be a problem anymore, but just wanted to check that it was a normal thing to do. Thank you!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

This is an instinctive behavior. Ancient dogs used to roll in the scent of the animal they were hunting to mask their own scent. This made them, as the hunter, harder to detect to their prey. You dog is displaying a version, albeit a little confused, of this behavior, I think. My westie mix loves to roll in whatever pee scent she can find - I have to keep a close eye on her whenever we go outside, whether it's in my yard or out in public.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of mat you're using, whether it's one of the disposable puppy pads, or if it's a grass-like patch. But, lots of puppies like to rip and destroy the disposable puppy pads because they are paper-ish, and similar to tissue or kleenex. Most pups LOVE to tear up paper towels and tissues.  So, if this is the kind you are using, it could just be he has the crazies (extra energy for play) and wants to destroy and play with the mat. They do make holders for the disposable mats, to keep them secure and in one piece!


----------

